# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  good value ply wood

## David Moses Heng

I need to get 20mm thick ply wood to DIY a cabinet for my new tanks.


Can any bros here recommend me any shop? Visited Serangoon North this afternoon abd saw a few shops there. Was quoted $14 for a 422 12 mm thick.

----------


## tawauboy

you drive, right?
check out wood suppliers in sungei kadut area or check out commercial guide.
some provide cut-to-size service as well.

----------


## David Moses Heng

Hi Sir,

I don't drive. But i will heed your advice and check out S.Kadut as it is in my back yard.

Thanks.

----------


## fisherw

There is a shop at the junction of Jalan Berseh and Townshend Road. If you travel along Jalan Besar Road, the food centre is to your left. Turn at the road just before the food centre. That is Jalan Berseh. Travel to the end of the road.

The name of the shop is Ban Heng Long Trading. Has all sorts of wood products and they cut to your requirements. Replaced my shelf there. Didn't think it was expensive. Under $10. You can check out the front of the shop using Google Map.

----------


## neverwalkalone

I have been to one at Jalan Berseh, and noticed that they serve both retail (walk in DIYers like us) and contractors alike! ;-)

Last time I asked, 18mm plywood 4' x 8' was S$33
10' 2"x4" (for the frame) is S$26.

Not sure if Sungei Kadut is any cheaper, but doing 'leg work' there is really though if you don't drive!

I'm very keen to follow your developmts. I've temporarily shelved my plans for an "ADA lookalike" due to lack of time (and the need to source for Tools). Do post your progress once you start! :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> I have been to one at Jalan Berseh, and noticed that they serve both retail (walk in DIYers like us) and contractors alike! ;-)
> 
> *Last time I asked, 18mm plywood 4' x 8' was S$33*
> 10' 2"x4" (for the frame) is S$26.
> 
> Not sure if Sungei Kadut is any cheaper, but doing 'leg work' there is really though if you don't drive!
> 
> I'm very keen to follow your developmts. I've temporarily shelved my plans for an "ADA lookalike" due to lack of time (and the need to source for Tools). Do post your progress once you start!



that's good value!! 

Can they cut to size for us?

----------


## neverwalkalone

Yes. They will cut it, though I'm not sure if they will charge (alot).

Think it's best to call them (63923343) and check everything out verbally before going there, especially since you don't drive (unless you're in the area). All the Best!

by the way, the 2"x4" is 'normal' Kapok wood.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> by the way, the 2"x4" is 'normal' Kapok wood.



You mean kapok rectangular rod? Hmm.... That means I can start planning hehe

----------


## neverwalkalone

ya - the Kapok is for the frame structure for strength/stability. Think 2"x4" is a bit overkill, but it all depends on your design/load...

----------


## RonWill

> check out wood suppliers in sungei kadut area...


 Any particular supplier you're referring to? Most I've seen cater to larger orders only and seldom entertain walk-ins for that occasional and few pieces of custom cut ply.

I've gotten most of my pre-cuts (for parrot nestboxes) from a shop in Bedok, opposite Bedok Market Place. Can't carry a stock 4x8 either since I don't drive.

BTW, kapur wood (not kapok) is a medium hard wood that will suffice if not subject to constant water splashes. I was told recently to consider balau, since chengai wood prices have shot through the roof.

----------


## tawauboy

try lht holdings ltd. email them at [email protected].
i ordered 8~10 pieces of plywood pre-cut to my requirements.

balau is a heavy tropical hardwood and will sink in water. also known as selangan batu. last more than 20 years outdoors under sun and rain. if you plan to diy a cabinet with balau, be prepared to "curse and swear" when you start hammering nails into it. you'll get more bent nails ... it will be a little easier to use screws with pre-drilled holes.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> try lht holdings ltd. email them at [email protected].
> i ordered 8~10 pieces of plywood pre-cut to my requirements.
> 
> balau is a heavy tropical hardwood and will sink in water. also known as selangan batu. last more than 20 years outdoors under sun and rain. if you plan to diy a cabinet with balau, be prepared to "curse and swear" when you start hammering nails into it. you'll get more bent nails ... it will be a little easier to use screws with pre-drilled holes.



thank you sir for your lead. Will follow up on it. :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

email them already.

Awaiting their reply.

----------


## RonWill

> Awaiting their reply.


 So how was their response? Prices?

If you've collected the ply pieces, how's the quality? Some plys are just full of voids between laminated sheets.

----------


## tawauboy

some of the plywood that i got has some voids.
2-3mm gaps; 1-2 per board.
most have no voids at all.

----------

